# San Diego Open 2011



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 30, 2011)

soo........ Who is going or planning on going? Registration link is below --


http://ca.cubingusa.com/sandiego2011/index.php


I'm definitely going! I live half an hour away! Come by and say hi if you're there!


----------



## MrData (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 30, 2011)

MrData said:


> I'll be there.


 
Cool submit to the thread. Thanks and remember to say Hi


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 30, 2011)

This is iffy, its on my great grandpas birthday, and I still have school for the next week.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm going. I'm doing 2x2, 3x3, OH, and 4x4.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 30, 2011)

awww Well family before cubing. And a better explanation -- Family, school, cubing (results may vary)


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 30, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> I'm going. I'm doing 2x2, 3x3, OH, and 4x4.


 
I hope you get a 1:01:00 as an average for OH!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 30, 2011)

Possible carpool.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 30, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Possible carpool.


 
Cool I hope you can come!


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm probably coming. Steven, prepare to go down in 2x2 .


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 30, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm probably coming. Steven, prepare to go down in 2x2 .


 
Cool I can't wait to see you there! Are you coming in a plane or road trip?


----------



## MrData (Mar 30, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm probably coming. Steven, prepare to go down in 2x2 .


 
Oh noes!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 30, 2011)

I WANT TO MAKE SECOND ROUND. THEN I'D HAVE SOMETHING TO BRAG ABOUT


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 30, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I WANT TO MAKE SECOND ROUND. THEN I'D HAVE SOMETHING TO BRAG ABOUT


 
Well if you keep praticing like your sig says, then no doubt you will.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 30, 2011)

Going to try to make it. 3+ years of cubing and I still haven't been to a comp. 
I couldn't make it to last years because of graduation, I'm going to try to make sure nothing gets in the way now.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 30, 2011)

Only 16 are going to the second round, Calvin. You're probably going to have to shave off a LOT off time. Meh, you probably still can do it.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 30, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Going to try to make it. 3+ years of cubing and I still haven't been to a comp.
> I couldn't make it to last years because of graduation, I'm going to try to make sure nothing gets in the way now.


 
Cool if you can come don't worry about your times just come to cube!


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 30, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Only 16 are going to the second round, Calvin. You're probably going to have to shave off a LOT off time. Meh, you probably still can do it.


 
This is STUPID. I made it to second round last time with a 19 average... Why must so many fast people go?!?!?!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 30, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> This is STUPID. I made it to second round last time with a 19 average... Why must so many fast people go?!?!?!


 
Because I'm going lol


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm going to make a road trip. I get out of school on Thursday, leave friday, stay overnight. How perfect is that. If I judge you, I'm going to have to make sure not to butcher your name. I was the one at Caltech that thought your name was "Aaron" .


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 31, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm going to make a road trip. I get out of school on Thursday, leave friday, stay overnight. How perfect is that. If I judge you, I'm going to have to make sure not to butcher your name. I was the one at Caltech that thought your name was "Aaron" .


 
K thanks for trying got pronounce my name right! If you really can't, then you can pronounce my name as Aaron. I really am used too it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 31, 2011)

Things to Note: 
Me will be hanging around the SpeedCubeShop Table
Me will wear Speedcubeshop shirt.
Me find it pleasing to be referred to as any screen name.
Me is Asian with giant red sunglasses
Me has attitude that is a bit more serious, but welcomes humor.
Me look like grumpy old fart cuz I haz grey hear (srsly).
Me will probably be dancing randomly. So watch wear you move, I don't want to accidently hit anyone.
Me will call Cameron "Justin Bieber".
Me look tired.


----------



## moogra (Mar 31, 2011)

May be there if I feel like it. Will be on my list depending on how bad finals are.


----------



## Arthur_Adams (Apr 1, 2011)

I just think it's funny how it says there's no break for lunch but there's a break for lunch in the schedule.


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 1, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm going to make a road trip. I get out of school on Thursday, leave friday, stay overnight. How perfect is that. If I judge you, I'm going to have to make sure not to butcher your name. I was the one at Caltech that thought your name was "Aaron" .


 
dude those are like my exact plans!
Also, if i do go, i'm going to use columns first method. Ready for fail.


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Things to Note:
> Me will be hanging around the SpeedCubeShop Table
> Me will wear Speedcubeshop shirt.
> *Me will listen to the judge when he calls him for a 5x5 solve so Anders doesn't have to come and tell him that he needs to do a 5x5 solve*.
> ...


 
I'm sorry, had to put that


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 1, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> I'm sorry, had to put that


 
Ok first of all that was me who called cameron for the 5x5 solve.


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 1, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Ok first of all that was me who called cameron for the 5x5 solve.


 
:fp

Cameron =/= Calvin

I called *Calvin* for a 5x5 solve. Not Cameron.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 2, 2011)

Could anyone let me borrow some lubix? (2 lubrications only)


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 8, 2011)

Does the 1 person you bring in get free admission


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 8, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Does the 1 person you bring in get free admission


 
Yes. You might be able to bring more people but I haven't got back from the organizer yet.


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 8, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Yes. You might be able to bring more people but I haven't got back from the organizer yet.


 
Okay cool thanks , its not filling up like the caltech competitions, hopefully we can get close to 30ish. I'll be registering shortly.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 8, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Okay cool thanks , its not filling up like the caltech competitions, hopefully we can get close to 30ish. I'll be registering shortly.


 
Cool. have any ideas on the events you'll be competing in?


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 8, 2011)

3x3, and maybe 2x2. I completely forgot sq-1 parity and it takes me awhile to solve, so oh well.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 18, 2011)

Signed up. Looks like it's going to be a small comp.


----------



## moogra (Apr 18, 2011)

They usually turn out quite large though. Also it's in a month and a half.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 18, 2011)

I might be able to make this, since my great-grandpas birthday is the day of the competition (we usually do stuff later in the day)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 18, 2011)

Too far away. Going to Caltech Spring 2011.


----------



## andrewgk (May 14, 2011)

I'll be there with all my puzzles to show off haha. I'll be competing in 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4, and 2x2. Puzzles that I'll be bringing are: 1x1 - 7x7, 2 Helicopter Cubes, 1 Master Skewb, 1 Gear Cube Extreme, 1 Dayan Gem III (hopefully, if it gets here in time), and possibly a mini mix-up cube. I have a truncated 4x4x4 mod and a white Mf8 legend that I'm willing to sell. I will also be buying puzzles; I will buy almost anything that is hard/challenging to solve that I don't have. (Examples of what I won't buy: skewbs, gear-anything (unless you happen to have any of Oskar's puzzles), face turning cubic puzzles, etc.). Look out for the asian guy with the fluorescent beanie.


----------



## bapprille (May 14, 2011)

Hey there... I'm new to the site, but wanted to post that I'll be going. I am in NO WAY a threat to win at all. I'm doing it because I love cubing and I want to be able to say I've done it. I average between 45 - 55 seconds... but I'm hoping to pick some of your brains (if you're willing) and discuss some techniques with people...


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 15, 2011)

bapprille said:


> Hey there... I'm new to the site, but wanted to post that I'll be going. I am in NO WAY a threat to win at all. I'm doing it because I love cubing and I want to be able to say I've done it. I average between 45 - 55 seconds... but I'm hoping to pick some of your brains (if you're willing) and discuss some techniques with people...


 
That's great that you're going. We don't really consider people "threats" when they are good or bad. If you need any help with anything, 
just let me know and I'll be happy to help. You can see what I look like when you click on my youtube at the right side of the screen under 
my username.


----------



## bapprille (May 15, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> That's great that you're going. We don't really consider people "threats" when they are good or bad. If you need any help with anything,
> just let me know and I'll be happy to help. You can see what I look like when you click on my youtube at the right side of the screen under
> my username.


 
Cool.. I didn't know how competitive people were regarding it as it's my first time going. Basically I'm just going into it with an open mind and hoping to meet some cool people and learn as much as I can to get better...


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 29, 2011)

Results are up.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 30, 2011)

Really wish I could've gone, but I had some family issues to attend. Hope everyone had fun.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 30, 2011)

Did anyone find a eastsheen 4x4? I forgot one there.


----------



## AustinReed (May 30, 2011)

I sub 4'd 2x2


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 30, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I sub 4'd 2x2


 
Yeah but you're not in top 100 which was your goal, you're 103rd


----------



## AustinReed (May 30, 2011)

And what are you? 1739th?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 30, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> And what are you? 1739th?


 
Yep


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 30, 2011)

Looks like I would VERY BARELY make second round for 3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## bapprille (May 30, 2011)

I had a lot of fun there. Much different than I had expected...way more relaxed. I'll definitely start going to more competitions and working to improve my speeds. I'm really glad I went.


----------



## 24653483361 (May 30, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Did anyone find a eastsheen 4x4? I forgot one there.


I don't know about an eastsheen 4x4, but i think i saw a lanlan 2x2 that looked liked yours.


----------



## masteranders1 (May 30, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> I don't know about an eastsheen 4x4, but i think i saw a lanlan 2x2 that looked liked yours.



I have the lanlan 2x2, I'm going to give it back to him tomorrow.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry for the bump.. 

I finally got to posting those solve videos.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 19, 2011)

'Bout time you uploaded these. Jesus.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 19, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> 'Bout time you uploaded these. Jesus.


 
But you're Atheist


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 19, 2011)

So? How is that relevant?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 19, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> 'Bout time you uploaded these. *Jesus*.


 
Get it now?


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 19, 2011)

It's a figure of speech. Calm down. This is a stupid discussion anyway.


----------

